# Is Hong Kong Still The Finance Centre Of Asia?



## Relocate

I am from a finance background and believe that Hong Kong is still the finance centre of Asia.

For those not aware, the colony has been repatriated to China under a 1997 agreement between the UK and China. It will in effect rule itself, within the Chinese Republic, for the next 50 years after which time the Chinese will be free to changes laws, etc.

Will there be a weakening of the colony’s worldwide standing in the run up to 2047?


----------



## attagirl

Honestly I think that once the economy grows as long it will remain stable. I think that as people are learning about how the market it and what needs to be done to keep it strong it will be managed properly.


----------



## Ulann

Yes, I consider it will be for long.


----------



## Grania

en.....Maybe it is always the centre.


----------



## synthia

I think that by 2047 China will have changed to become so much like Hong Kong that the 'unification' won't matter. If that isn't so, it would be to China's advantage to extend the current situation, as Hong Kong still serves an important intermediary function.

And yes, I think it is still the financial center of Asia.


----------



## kkarrived

I don't think it's current standing affected by what is planned for 50 years. So much in the world can change in 50 years, that nobody can really plan that far ahead.


----------

